# Well Helloooo



## tioaboa

Now Then Lads and Lasses,

Another Yorkshire man, (well adopted I married a Yorkshire lass) has arrived. I've been lurking for a while, and I've finally joined up. I haven't started my collection proper but have a few interesting dress quartz watches i like and am looking for a Seiko 5 to start my collection of automatics off. All this is the fault of a mate who's just bought an Oris artilier, and has got me interested in watches.

I work in IT and have an 11 year old lad (going on 20 more like)









Regards


----------



## Silver Hawk

Welcome Turn It Off And Back On Again.









I can see why you've abbreviated your Forum name









Lots of us in IT on this Forum.


----------



## MarkF

Hi Ian, greetings from sunny Shipley, bang up a pic if your watches, we like pics.









I have a 12year old lad and he knows everything in the world, everything


----------



## foztex

Welcome to the forum









hey talking about IT, has anyone seen "the IT crowd" ? brilliant stuff, despite being a UK show it was actually an IT guy I was working with in Australia that put me on to it !

For US members I've just read that NBC are buying it. Its also available on you tube i think.

Andy


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Ian.


----------



## Stan

Welcome aboard Ian, you'll have fun here.


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum Ian,


----------



## Mrcrowley

Welcome Ian from Leeds


----------



## pg tips

This forum is turning into a haven for those in IT or Yorkshire (or both)

Welcome Ian, I married a Geordie but made her move here


----------



## jasonm

> Welcome Ian, I married a Geordie but made her move here


Yeah righto!!

I cant imagine you could make Mel do anything she diddnt want to


----------



## pg tips

Too true mate


----------



## tioaboa

cheers Guys nice to be made welcome.









Yorkshires great!


----------



## limey

pg tips said:


> This forum is turning into a haven for those in IT or Yorkshire (or both)
> 
> Welcome Ian, I married a Geordie but made her move here


Well, I'm from Lancashire, my dad was a Geordie, and I'm in IT, so I think we stretched the borders a little.

I do like Yorkshire though, but North Yorks in particular. Many fond memories...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Ian


----------



## nursegladys

Welcome Ian, i too am a Yorkshireman but i'm living near the deportees paradise of peterborough. Your story is similar to mine, i blame a friend also.


----------



## limey

limey said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is turning into a haven for those in IT or Yorkshire (or both)
> 
> Welcome Ian, I married a Geordie but made her move here
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm from Lancashire, my dad was a Geordie, and I'm in IT, so I think we stretched the borders a little.
> 
> I do like Yorkshire though, but North Yorks in particular. Many fond memories...
Click to expand...

And I should have said, Welcome Ian.


----------



## GaryH

Welcome Ian

Gary


----------

